# Monthly Herf (houston) Jonjonmacky pics



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry these are late fellas.

First Off ! The Man of the Hour! Our Host! Mr. Cliff Jones (tekhnu)Everyone! *claps* Put Together Got us some killer food from Koto Grill? I forget.. but it was a succulent peanut crusted pork tenderloin over a bed of diced vegetables in a very rich Island-esque/Asian/Mexican Fusion Cuisine...
Anyways it was phenomenal and I ate it before I could take a picture of it... 









Here we has tha don datta big stogie With Jonjonmacky










Me and Clay! (clavery88)










We all played poker with a two stick buy in... guess who one..*angry face* lol (Wall Street Video To Come)








From Left to right, Clay's girlfriend who was the dealer of our game whose name eludes me at the moment, Darren, Able, boomerd, allen(standing up), mike, cypruss and his lovely wife. 


















Cypress tryin' to drop knowledge on Aljrka










Mikedaddy chillin in the corner... Talkin with Ecto1 and his wife










Darren's Godiva and Allen










Cigar Cigar Is BYOB/L as you can see.. 










Well I took advantage of the Cigar Cigar Camacho 10th Anny Stick Situation and grabbed one for myself, ALSO! might I add, Jesus Fuego donated 2 boxes of Fuegos to the event, robusto and torpedo of the Corojo No.1 And When We finally got the cigar pass figured out I ended up with an RP Old World Reserve! YUmmmmy! 










AND TO TOP IT OFF!

Holy Shnikies! Mikedaddy did a surprise carpool bomb! Bombed with a Gurhka Perfecto, Gurkha Nepalese Warrior (fav gurk.) A gorgeous LGC amongst other beauties


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

nice pics jon jon, her name is rachel... oh and I feel you pain of the mikedaddy bomb


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

That's just wrong, man. Wrong.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pix! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

nice photos


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> That's just wrong, man. Wrong.


Its all in good fun troy man, i aint bitter. the best man one!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Man, looks like a great time.

Excellent photos.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics, Jon! Thanks


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like it was a fun time. Great pics thanks.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time was had by all!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics. great idea of playing for smokes instead of money. i'll keep that idea in the back of my mind.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks JonJon for the pics.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Its all in good fun troy man, i aint bitter. the best man one!


Haha, I'm just messin with ya. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the Troy/Gecco video!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. People should post herf pics more often. Lets everyone know who there chatting with.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I'm still waiting for the Troy/Gecco video!!


later tonight.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> later tonight.


May 1,000 crazed monkeys descend on your video camera and render the device useless.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great pics Hip Hop Boy, you must have put the cam up before I got there LOL


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Nice pic's John


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Great pics Hip Hop Boy, you must have put the cam up before I got there LOL


Are we sure you were really there, Frank?


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Great pics Hip Hop Boy, you must have put the cam up before I got there LOL


Yeah i had toned down a bit, I was so focused on trying to smoke with strep throat i kindof lost sight of everything...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn bro I didn't know you was sick, good thing I didn't hug you! Instead of smoking you should have dipped some binder


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Damn bro I didn't know you was sick, good thing I didn't hug you! Instead of smoking you should have dipped some binder


I didnt wanna un-class the joint up a bit. but then again, I was there to begin with ... HIYOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Forgot to post pics of cliff's Sol Cubanos! Tasta!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay here is the gecko video!

[cl]61[/cl]

http://www.cigarlivevideo.com/view_video.php?viewkey=db1988ef4c628eba0259


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

You are a bad man. A very BAD man.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Its all in good fun troy man, i aint bitter. the best man one!


One = Won

and jon jon is so articulate with his vocab too.

you let me down jon jon


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I was inebriated !


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

The buzz is still raging around the last Houston Herf. I must add that you folks realy made it worth the extra effort. I put this together because I wanted to hang out and meet everyone while smoking some great cigars. Although I work part time for Cigar Cigar it was not my plan to work on the night of the Herf. However everyone kept buying cigars so I started up the register and went to work. Thanks for supporting Cigar Cigar but next time I'm getting someone else to run the register so I can smoke the place up.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

You didn't have to run the register Cliff. We could have helped ourselves in the humidor, and we would have been just fine if you didn't ring them up


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> You didn't have to run the register Cliff. We could have helped ourselves in the humidor, and we would have been just fine if you didn't ring them up


I'll bet you would have liked that. :leph:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tekhnu said:


> I'll bet you would have liked that. :leph:


You know he would have, considering I bought Scorpions and DCM's Sunday night!


----------

